# Dexter over come on stage



## Concreteguy (Mar 8, 2020)

He had previously announced he was to end his corrier after this last show. During his posing he totally lost it. What a great champion!

 [ame]https://youtu.be/lStXCx7Pkzw[/ame]


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 9, 2020)

Big props to DEXTER. One of the greatest of all times.


----------



## striffe (Apr 11, 2020)

ASHOP said:


> Big props to DEXTER. One of the greatest of all times.



It's impressive how good he still looks at his age. He has to be one of the best of all time for maintaining his look over years. I am sure he will look insane into his 60's as well. His genetics are on another level to most pros.


----------



## repriot (May 5, 2020)

Yeah I want his training routine. Self-discipline to always be in shape year round.


----------

